# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Traction Alopecia/African American Women

## blu8785

Hello,

Does anyone know if there is any difference or difficulty when it comes to African American hair transplants for women? I suffer from traction alopecia and want to have the procedure done. Does anyone have this problem and has had the procedure?

----------

